# RIP.ie website has advertisment for hotel/pub/disco bar



## thedaras (23 Feb 2010)

Now maybe Im being sensitive,but I had reason to view the RIP.ie website today.
I was amazed when I looked for the  death notice of a person in Kilkenny and an advertisment came up for Langtons in Kilkenny!

This is alongside the names of the people who have passed away,not on a sidebar or popup.

I looked at a few other countys,Carlow,Tipp ,and they had advertisments also,however it was for flowers or gravestones.
Am I being too sensitive??


----------



## jhegarty (23 Feb 2010)

I agree the placement isn't great.


----------



## liaconn (23 Feb 2010)

No, you're not being too sensitive. That is really crass and disrespectful.


----------



## Leo (23 Feb 2010)

Could be worse, for a Leitrim search you get a business who claim to 'bring stone to life'!

Anyway, it's a free service, so has to be advertising supported. At least any of the advertisers I've seen on there are likely to be of interest to those with a need to visit the site. If you're liable to be offended by prominent advertising, you should avoid using the web.


----------



## thedaras (23 Feb 2010)

Im not offended by prominent advertising per se.
I wasnt offended by the flower or gravestone ads and they were prominent,it was as I said the fact that it was for a particular hotel/disco bar in kilkenny.
I didnt realise it was a free service.
I have purchased many of the "mobile phone" sympathy texts on the site.
I think its a great site,very usefull.
But back to my original point,the ad just didnt seem right in the context of the death notice,but like I said perhaps I am being too sensitive.
Oh I also love langtons..


----------



## Wollran (23 Feb 2010)

Don't some families decide to have tea & sandwiches in hotels and bar after a funeral now, rather than having it back at the deceased home?  I suppose the advertisement for such an establishment is similiar to flowers and headstones....it's just advertising the options available.

Personally I don't like the idea of funeral "afters" in a hotel or bar.  I've no connections with the establishment.

Wollran


----------



## liaconn (23 Feb 2010)

Wollran said:


> Don't some families decide to have tea & sandwiches in hotels and bar after a funeral now, rather than having it back at the deceased home? I suppose the advertisement for such an establishment is similiar to flowers and headstones....it's just advertising the options available.
> 
> 
> Wollran


 
I don't think they normally have a disco as well!


----------



## MANTO (23 Feb 2010)

thedaras said:


> Now maybe Im being sensitive,but I had reason to view the RIP.ie website today.
> I was amazed when I looked for the death notice of a person in Kilkenny and an advertisment came up for Langtons in Kilkenny!
> 
> This is alongside the names of the people who have passed away,not on a sidebar or popup.
> ...


 
Brings a whole new meaning to - 'I want you to celebrate me not mourne when i die' - Party on!


----------



## z107 (23 Feb 2010)

It's probably a Google Adsense issue.


----------



## jhegarty (23 Feb 2010)

umop3p!sdn said:


> It's probably a Google Adsense issue.



No , these are static placed adverts.

It's just bad design to be honest.


----------



## Caveat (23 Feb 2010)

I can see how someone who had suffered a bereavement might be senstive to this but in general, I don't really have a big issue with it. Ideally, I'd probably prefer a world that wasn't like this but that's the way it is.


----------



## Leo (23 Feb 2010)

In fairness, the ad is as sombre as an hotel ad can be. There's a small image, the text just has name of hotel, address, phone number, url. Nothing more.

It's common enough to have functions after funerals, also, people travelling long distances for a funeral might be seeking accomodation.

To see for yourself, click here.


----------

